# Annual Kauai Trip 2017



## slip (Feb 10, 2017)

All packed and we're off to Madison, Wi for our park and fly. We always stay at the Howard Johnson. We get free parking for our stay and we save a lot of time because we don't have to get up so early and drive down there.

We have friends coming along with us for our first week. Last time they came with (2014), was there first trip to Hawaii. They only stayed three days because a hurricane came through and the airport was reporting it maybe closed for five days. They couldn't stay longer so they decided to play it safe and leave early. We've been friends for decades and she is just getting over recovering from Breast Cancer so we're all looking forward to this trip.

Last year DW got the flu the day before our flight but she pushed through and made it. This year she got bad news from her MRI and she has two tears in her tendon in her shoulder. This is the same shoulder she had operated on 7 years ago. So she's looking at surgery when we return. She's in some pain but she's been through it before and she thinks the only thing she'll miss out on is snorkeling. She wants to still try but I'm going to try keep her out of the water.

Tomorrow is mostly a travel day but after that I'll be posting some pictures throughout our stay. DW has a few things planned, I just hope I get some time to relax.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2017)

Have a wonderful trip, and please post updates in this thread so we can enjoy your trip vicariously.


----------



## happymum (Feb 10, 2017)

Safe travels! Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 10, 2017)

slip said:


> All packed and we're off to Madison, Wi for our park and fly.
> 
> Tomorrow is mostly a travel day but after that I'll be posting some pictures throughout our stay. DW has a few things planned, I just hope I get some time to relax.




Go Jeff!  Hope you both have a fine vacation on my favorite island!

Dave


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 11, 2017)

Enjoy! We are leaving the island tomorrow. A cold front tonight brought winds and heavy rains to the Northshore but it is expected to clear Sunday night. Spent this morning  at Secret Beach and the surf was dramatic. The rains held off until we finished grilling with friends tonight.   We had a wonderful stay and hope you do also. Go Badgers!


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2017)

Well, we're off to the airport. First stop Chicago.


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2017)

Up early and ready to go after a long trip. Here's our first sunrise from the lanai.


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2017)

Got in at about 8pm, that was about a half hour early. Got an upgrade to a Ford Escape, top of the line. It really nice since we have another couple with us.

The picture above is from room F303. The buildings to the right and the left are the B and C buildings. The A and B buildings are being renovated, only the whole owned units are being used now.

We stopped quick for some groceries last night but we'll have to go for a full fill up today. My buddy and I has to stop at Burger King for a quick bite last night before bed. It was about 11pm and close to groceries.

Probably a walk along the coastal path this morning.


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2017)

Beautiful day today, 83 degrees. Had a bunch of spinner dolphins right in front of our building. Would have been on the left side of this picture. 

We took our walk along the path today and got some sun. Had to go to the YMCA in Lihue to pick up our tote. DW says it seems like a drug deal when we pick it up and drop it off because it's a different place about every time. 

Had take out at our favorite Korean BBQ and had it on the lanai. Dinner tonight at the Oylimpic. 

DW won a couple of massages at the island orientation today. Plus we booked our dinner cruise for Wednesday. DW and my friend are doing a biplane ride Wednesday morning. They are both excited for that. We did have one disappointment, the tubing was all booked until after we leave. So we'll have to do that next year.

We decided our next trip will be in May 2018.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks like you're off to a great start! <jealous>

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 13, 2017)

Off to Waimea Canyon today. Saw some whales breaching from the lanai this morning. Breakfast at Ono' before we go.

I'll have some pictures later today.


----------



## slip (Feb 14, 2017)

Great day today at Waimea Canyon, with a stop in Hanapepe. DW wanted to see the red dirt waterfall so we had to keep an eye out for that on the way down. Little hint, it's easier to find on the way up than the way down.


----------



## slip (Feb 14, 2017)

We also made it to the swinging bridge and glass beach. It was a long day but we had a blast. Came home and had some steaks on the grill with some beers, good day.


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 14, 2017)

Enjoy your trip and thanks for the pictures. 

I have never seen a picture of the red dirt waterfall before and not in reality either.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 14, 2017)

We will be on Kauai in May, staying at our favorite place, Shearwater.  Lots of day drives to the south side of the island, but I love the drives on that highway.  Rick always drives, so I get to relax and enjoy.  

Thanks for the picture of the waterfall.  Is that the bridge in Hanapepe?


----------



## slip (Feb 14, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We will be on Kauai in May, staying at our favorite place, Shearwater.  Lots of day drives to the south side of the island, but I love the drives on that highway.  Rick always drives, so I get to relax and enjoy.
> 
> Thanks for the picture of the waterfall.  Is that the bridge in Hanapepe?



Yes the bridge in Hanapepe. We decided we're coming in May next year. We really liked that Time of year. 

For all the years we've been coming here DW has never driven. Every year she says she will and the whole trip will go by and she won't. I don't mind though.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 14, 2017)

What's do you gain in May? Almost no chance to see the whales that time of year.


----------



## slip (Feb 14, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> What's do you gain in May? Almost no chance to see the whales that time of year.



Ocean is calmer, less rain and kids are still in school. We'll come over my wife's birthday and Mother's Day. No whales is the only down fall. We have been seeing tails and breaching from our lanai everyday this year. Captain Andy tomorrow.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 14, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> What's do you gain in May? Almost no chance to see the whales that time of year.





slip said:


> Ocean is calmer, less rain and kids are still in school.




We always liked going to Kauai during the last two weeks of May.  Weather was up, crowds were down.  Win-win.  Seeing whales was not high on my list.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 14, 2017)

slip said:


> Captain Andy tomorrow.



Jeff, which boat did you book?  Was it one of the two "Star" boats?  It'll be an awesome trip!

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 15, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> Jeff, which boat did you book?  Was it one of the two "Star" boats?  It'll be an awesome trip!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Sunset Star fleet, all I know is steak and shrimp.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 15, 2017)

slip said:


> Sunset Star fleet, all I know is steak and shrimp.




You're good to go.  Both boats are good.  Have fun!  Wave to Niihau at sunset for me!


----------



## slip (Feb 15, 2017)

We renewed our vows yesterday by the Sheraton with Shipwreck beach in the background. We had Reverand Harold from Koloa do the vows. He was excellent and even blew the conch shell. Then we went to Lava Lava for dinner. 

We have the dinner cruise this evening but this morning my wife and my friend are doing the biplane ride.


----------



## slip (Feb 15, 2017)

Biplane ride cancelled because of weather, rescheduled for Friday. Hi sea warnifor today, I wonder if they'll cancel the dinner cruise too?


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 15, 2017)

slip said:


> View attachment 3293 View attachment 3294 View attachment 3295
> 
> We renewed our vows yesterday by the Sheraton with Shipwreck beach in the background. We had Reverand Harold from Koloa do the vows. He was excellent and even blew the conch shell. Then we went to Lava Lava for dinner.
> 
> We have the dinner cruise this evening but this morning my wife and my friend are doing the biplane ride.


Congratulations to you and your Bride.  Interesting to compare the two pictures from then (avatar) and now.  You still look very happy!


----------



## slip (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes the avatar was almost 8 years ago on Oahu for our 25th anniversary. We always knew we wanted to do it again on Kauai and Pastor Harold was great.


----------



## slip (Feb 15, 2017)

With the plane ride cancel until Friday, we're going to head to Kauai Beer Company and get out growlers filled, then head to IronBridge Tattoo to reserve my spot. Then off to the dinner cruise.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 15, 2017)

slip said:


> View attachment 3293 View attachment 3294 View attachment 3295
> 
> We renewed our vows yesterday by the Sheraton with Shipwreck beach in the background. We had Reverand Harold from Koloa do the vows. He was excellent and even blew the conch shell. Then we went to Lava Lava for dinner.
> 
> We have the dinner cruise this evening but this morning my wife and my friend are doing the biplane ride.



Congratulations! So cool to see people who know all about each other care enough to do it over again. 

Now, as for the Capt. Andy's cruise... If it's too rough it may be a gnarly trip.  They say if things are too bad they go down the coast instead of up.  Not the same experience, I'm sure.  The Napali coast is not to be missed.  Good luck, but keep us posted!

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 15, 2017)

Good to hear that your dinner cruise is still on.  It is so interesting to read the Hawaii threads from you and Tatershed's recently too with all the pictures.

You both love Kauai but we love Maui too.   Each Island has it's own beauty and is different.  I like them all!  I can hardly wait to be back there again in a few weeks.  We always like to stop a few days in Oahu so have planned that on our way back this year which is a change from other years when we do it first.

Reading the Hawaii Board from Mexico, is getting me even more excited and looking forward to our trip.  Our weather here is cooler than usual and we haven't had rain for about a month.  I hope that it will not rain too much when we are in HI but that's what keeps it all so lush and green so they need it often.


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2017)

Sunset from our Captain Andy's trip. Napali was cancelled but we had been on it before and my friend wasn't feeling the best so this trip worked out great. We saw a lot of whales. Don't 't know how many I got pictures of because it will take me a while to go through them all but it was a great time with a super crew and great food. 

We have never seen this many whales on Kauai before. We're seeing breaches all day long from the lanai. We're just enjoying it while it lasts.

I did like this one better than the Napali one but only because the seas were so bad when went. That one was so bad I had my doubts about this one but I figured when I heard all the high surf warnings there was no way we were going to Napali.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 16, 2017)

slip said:


> View attachment 3298
> Sunset from our Captain Andy's trip. Napali was cancelled but we had been on it before and my friend wasn't feeling the best so this trip worked out great. We saw a lot of whales. Don't 't know how many I got pictures of because it will take me a while to go through them all but it was a great time with a super crew and great food.
> 
> We have never seen this many whales on Kauai before. We're seeing breaches all day long from the lanai. We're just enjoying it while it lasts.
> ...



We went out this morning and did get up to the Napali. It was interesting to see three boats leave the harbor, we turn right to go up the coast, and they turn left to head to the SE side. Experience and expert seamanship was the difference. But definitely not for the faint of heart. I would estimate that a third of group helped feed the fishes.

Tons of breaches. Water calmed down on the way back, and the sun showed up.


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> We went out this morning and did get up to the Napali. It was interesting to see three boats leave the harbor, we turn right to go up the coast, and they turn left to head to the SE side. Experience and expert seamanship was the difference. But definitely not for the faint of heart. I would estimate that a third of group helped feed the fishes.
> 
> Tons of breaches. Water calmed down on the way back, and the sun showed up.



That's how it was for us last year when we went up to see Napali but maybe half fed the fishes. I didn't but was close. Yesterday's was a nice ride with plenty of whales, dolphins and turtles. They turned on the microphone for the whales and they were singing loud and long.


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2017)

Biplane trip totally cancelled. They had an accident and the fuel truck damaged the wing. Something for next year.


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 16, 2017)

slip said:


> Biplane trip totally cancelled. They had an accident and the fuel truck damaged the wing. Something for next year.


Better safe than sorry.


----------



## slip (Feb 16, 2017)

Finally got my growlers filled at Kauai Beer company. Lunch at Dukes and then snorkel at Poipu Beach. Lots of fish, my friends first time and he loved it.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 17, 2017)

slip said:


> Finally got my growlers filled at Kauai Beer company. Lunch at Dukes and then snorkel at Poipu Beach. Lots of fish, my friends first time and he loved it.



Sounds like a fine day! 

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 17, 2017)

We made it to Duke's and Poipu beach for snorkeling. Beautiful day, drizzled a little in Kapaa but sunny in Poipu.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 17, 2017)

Awesome pics!  Glad you're having a good trip.  don't miss the bi-plane next year...  It's a blast.
Missing HI already.....we saw more whales this year than last also.  Very good whale year for us.

cheers.


----------



## slip (Feb 17, 2017)

Looks like they are doing one unit at a time for the renovations. The A building is closed until April but I would think it will take longer doing it like that. The whole owned units are the only ones occupied. I think this is the last week and they start to work on the B building too.


----------



## slip (Feb 17, 2017)

OK, I have to take that back, looks like they are working on five units in the A building now. That's better and I'm sure that will move along faster. I just took a walk on the path to check it out in the day light.


----------



## slip (Feb 17, 2017)

We ended out at Allerton Gardens today. This was our first time. We did the guided tour and really enjoyed it. We may do the dinner tour next year.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 17, 2017)

slip said:


> We ended out at Allerton Gardens today. This was our first time. We did the guided tour and really enjoyed it. We may do the dinner tour next year.
> 
> View attachment 3307 View attachment 3308 View attachment 3309




Did you see any dinosaur eggs? 

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 18, 2017)

Last day for our friends to be here. They leave later tonight. Not too much olanyfor the second week so we'll see what happens. I won a gift certificate on the internet for the Bull Shed so I know one place we'll be going.


----------



## slip (Feb 18, 2017)

It's pretty nice having the work get done while I sit on the lanai watching the people go by. They do a great job keeping the grounds up here.


----------



## slip (Feb 18, 2017)

Hit Paco's Tacos for lunch. One of our regular stops. I like the shrimp quesadillas. There was a small fair at the church across from Paniolo Grill, so we stopped there my friends wife bought a small purse type bag. I had to support the local swim team and had some of their malasadas, they were excellent.

We still have to get a shave ice before we take our friends to the airport. DW already has some things planned.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 18, 2017)

You're so busy having fun, I'm almost not jealous. Almost. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2017)

Friends dropped off at the airport and are on their way back to the mainland. Just got done with a late dinner in the condo. Have to do our last grocery shopping for our stay tomorrow and up to the north shore. We only went as high as Anini while they were here.


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2017)

I little cooler and cloudy this morning with the sun peeking through once in a while. Still a nice 70 degrees at 8am but with a breeze. 

Time for some breakfast, Kountry Kitchen this time.


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2017)

Just got a text from our friends they are in Denver and they are on the same flight back as my son who took a weekend trip to Vegas and they are only one row apart. Small world.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 19, 2017)

slip said:


> I little cooler and cloudy this morning with the sun peeking through once in a while. Still a nice 70 degrees at 8am but with a breeze.
> 
> Time for some breakfast, Kountry Kitchen this time.



What do you think of the remodel they did? Moving the door and expanding the dining area. We thought it was a good change. Reduced the wait for a table, for sure.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 19, 2017)

slip said:


> Just got a text from our friends they are in Denver and they are on the same flight back as my son who took a weekend trip to Vegas and they are only one row apart. Small world.



All roads lead to Wisconsin, eh? 

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 19, 2017)

If you haven't hit it yet - the Lava Lava Beach Club (of big island fame) has opened a location in Kapaa. Great happy hour from 3-5 everyday.


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> If you haven't hit it yet - the Lava Lava Beach Club (of big island fame) has opened a location in Kapaa. Great happy hour from 3-5 everyday.



We had our vows renewal dinner there. I do see they have $3 Mai Tai's so we will be hitting it.


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2017)

With our friends gone, we reclaimed the front bedroom. DW really loves the view and listening to the waves.

Went through our two growlers already. Longboard will have to do until Tuesday. Monday is Presidents Day and we noticed a few places will be closed. Foodland is closing early too.


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes, I think it made sense. They were still busy and had a wait but not too bad and I'm sure it would have been worse before the changes. 

I didn't see much of a remodel at the Olympic, maybe fresh paint.


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2017)

Marriage proposal blocking my view of the ocean.


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2017)

Finished the day with a few pizzas from the pizza truck in Kapaa. This is the one next to Wialua Shave Ice. Pretty good, single serving pies that range from $11 to $16.


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2017)

We went up north today and didn't run into any rain. We stopped in Hanalai and I bought few shirts. I did notice the Pizza place was back in the village. I thought they were gone last year.

After that we went all the way to Kee. The no snorkel sign was out and the surf was pretty high. Only a couple people in the water up to their knees.


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2017)

Then we stopped off at Happy Talk and had a few drinks and a pizza. Talked to a few nice couples there. First time we stopped here, it was pretty crowded but we got a seat at the bar right away.


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2017)

Our last stop was back in Kapaa. Since Ono was closed, we tried our first shave ice at Wialua Shave Ice. All natural and a little more expensive than Ono. It was alright,  we had the Lava Flow which is Pineapple, Coconut and Strawberry. I still say Ono is the best but every one has their favorites.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 21, 2017)

slip said:


> Then we stopped off at Happy Talk and had a few drinks and a pizza. Talked to a few nice couples there. First time we stopped here, it was pretty crowded but we got a seat at the bar right away.



How is the happy hour there?


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 21, 2017)

slip said:


> We went up north today and didn't run into any rain. We stopped in Hanalai and I bought few shirts. I did notice the Pizza place was back in the village. I thought they were gone last year.
> 
> After that we went all the way to Kee. The no snorkel sign was out and the surf was pretty high. Only a couple people in the water up to their knees.View attachment 3326 View attachment 3325




Is that Ke'e Beach?

Never mind.  I see now the text right above the picture says it is Ke'e.  I missed that before.  <Need more coffee>. Have they repaired the parking lot there?

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Dave - The parking lot is part of the Ke'e experience - it's an off-road course.     I wonder how many people puncture their undercarriage, or ruin a tire on the protruding boulders!


----------



## happymum (Feb 21, 2017)

We were at Kee on Christmas Day and they were handing out parking tickets like candy. Luckily it was later in the day and we were fortunate enough to have found a spot in the lot, not on the road.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2017)

Clarification - It's Ke*'*e, and it is pronounced Kay-A


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 21, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Dave - The parking lot is part of the Ke'e experience - it's an off-road course.     I wonder how many people puncture their undercarriage, or ruin a tire on the protruding boulders!



My thoughts exactly.  Last time I was there it was a mess. I heard they were repairing the lot. Hawaii time, obviously. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> How is the happy hour there?



Not much of a happy hour but it was pretty crowded. Not much close so they do a good business. The beer was nice and cold, 28 degrees.


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2017)

I didn't notice and improvements to the parking lot at Kee. Island time for sure.


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2017)

Breakfast in the condo today. DW wants to head to Nani Moon Mead today, they open at noon. We're going to the Bull Shed for dinner. I have that $25 gift certificate I won on the internet to use. Don't know what's in between yet.


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2017)

So far Johnny's never had crabs when we're there.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 21, 2017)

slip said:


> View attachment 3331
> So far Johnny's never had crabs when we're there.


Really enjoying your photos and journal.  It sure brings back memories and tempts me to get back soon.
I also like that you seem to take a day at a time...not over-planning every second.


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2017)

MuranoJo said:


> Really enjoying your photos and journal.  It sure brings back memories and tempts me to get back soon.
> I also like that you seem to take a day at a time...not over-planning every second.



We've been here enough that we don't plan too much. We like it like that. We always find something new to check out.

Had a great steak at the Bull Shed tonight and DW had the steak and lobster.


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2017)

Stopped at the Coconut Marketplace today. It looks nice, now they just need people to fill the buildings. Hope it happens, it has potential.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 22, 2017)

It was like that the last time we were there, too.  Not too crowded, and many empty storefronts. It seems like the right management company could turn it around.  

BTW, my <jealous> streak is calming down. Keep posting pictures. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2017)

OK Dave and you're pretty good at this. Name that beach, all three same place.


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2017)

Anyone recognize this place? The last one was the view from our table.


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2017)

More from Ke'e.


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2017)

From our walk on the coastal path.


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2017)

I have my appointment at noon today at IronBridge Tattoo, after that lunch at Street burger. It will be our first time there. Sure smelled good when I gave Matt my deposit last week.


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2017)

My wife picked up two bottles of this stuff at the meadery. They started experimenting with it a few years ago and finally released it last year. It has Hawaiian Chile peppers in it for a little spice. She loves it.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm guessing Ha'ena?

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2017)

I tried not to make it too easy. I do have some of Ha'ena but not these. I'll wait and see if we get more guesses.


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2017)

Trip to IronBridge complete so we stopped at Street burger for the first time. Expensive but very good. The fries are great too and plenty of different beers to try. I had the lamb burger and DW had the Greek burger.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 22, 2017)

slip said:


> I tried not to make it too easy. I do have some of Ha'ena but not these. I'll wait and see if we get more guesses.



Anini Beach ?


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2017)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Anini Beach ?



Yep, you got it, Anini Beach.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 23, 2017)

slip said:


> Yep, you got it, Anini Beach.



My next guess.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2017)

My wife took some pictures at IronBridge Tattoo.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 23, 2017)

slip said:


> My wife took some pictures at IronBridge Tattoo.
> View attachment 3373 View attachment 3374 View attachment 3375 View attachment 3376 View attachment 3377 View attachment 3378 View attachment 3378 View attachment 3379 View attachment 3380



Nice work! When do you plan to start on your face?  

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2017)

I already have the left side done, you just can't see in the picture.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 23, 2017)

slip said:


> I already have the left side done, you just can't see in the picture.



I expect to see a full Maori face tattoo soon! 

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2017)

Johnny did have crabs today and they were good. He was really busy. Stopped in Puka Dog a few hours later in Poipu and they had a line going around the corner.


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 24, 2017)

Anini


----------



## LJT (Feb 24, 2017)

slip said:


> View attachment 3382
> Johnny did have crabs today and they were good. He was really busy. Stopped in Puka Dog a few hours later in Poipu and they had a line going around the corner.


Where is this?  We need to make a point of finding these on our next visit!


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2017)

It's in Koloa by the Kauai Food truck in the open area across from the strip of businesses. He wasn't open everyday. That's why I said Johnny doesn't have crabs, he never seems to take the sign down.


----------



## slip (Feb 25, 2017)

Had lunch at the Kauai Beer Company. First time we ate there. I had the Pacific Rim Cuban Sandwich. It had Spam on it. DW had the house Mac and Cheese. We both liked everything. Of course we had to have a beer too.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 25, 2017)

slip said:


> View attachment 3391 View attachment 3390 Had lunch at the Kauai Beer Company. First time we ate there. I had the Pacific Rim Cuban Sandwich. It had Spam on it. DW had the house Mac and Cheese. We both liked everything. Of course we had to have a beer too.



My <jealous> factor is going back up... 

Dave


----------



## Kildahl (Feb 25, 2017)

Congrats! Madtown is chilly tonight and the next few days.


----------



## slip (Feb 26, 2017)

Well, we are back home. I have some more pictures that I'll add to this thread when I get to them. We already decided that our 2018 trip will be in May and I'll be making our reservation right at the one year mark.

Next up we're going to New Orleans in August.


----------



## Magic1962 (Feb 26, 2017)

Thank you for all the wonderful pictures and memories!!! We get the Hawaii magazine and we're looking at "the best of" for 2017.... seeing a lot of places we went to in Nov. can't wait to go again but next time it will be Oahu and Maui.... and sadly it will be a few years..... Dave....


----------



## slip (Feb 26, 2017)

I came home to that issue in my mailbox. We are thinking of heading back to Maui in 2019.

Before the changes on TUG, I was able to see the views of the thread and I could tell people were checking it out. I don't know if the new version of TUG has that and if it does, I don't know where to see it.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 26, 2017)

The number of views are listed next to the title of your thread (right side) on the main Hawaii page:

*



Annual Kauai Trip 2017
		
Click to expand...

*


> Replies:  99
> 
> *Views:  2,090*


----------



## slip (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks Denise, I see the replies but not the views. I'm using Chrome either on my tablet or phone. Would the browser matter or do I have to change a setting somewhere?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 26, 2017)

I have zero idea...


----------



## MLR (Feb 26, 2017)

Thoroughly enjoyed your trip report and photos. We are heading to Kauai for the first time later this year. Can't wait. Thanks for taking the time to post while on vacation!


----------



## slip (Feb 26, 2017)

MLR said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed your trip report and photos. We are heading to Kauai for the first time later this year. Can't wait. Thanks for taking the time to post while on vacation!



You're going to love it. Where are you staying?


----------



## slip (Feb 26, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> I have zero idea...



I did look on my desktop that we use Firefox on and it does have the views on there. It has them right on the posts and I didn't have to go to the Hawaii section to see them. 

I'll have to see if I can find a way to get it on my mobile devices.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 26, 2017)

MLR said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post while on vacation!



Don't be fooled - he posts while on vacation so he can relive the experience when he gets home.   Time goes SO fast on vacation, it's like rewarding yourself over and over by revisiting this thread.  It's also a great way to remember for his next trip what he did this time. 

Dave


----------



## The Haileys (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice trip report! We're flying out March 16 for a three island hopper vacation - Oahu, Big Island, then Kauai.


----------



## slip (Feb 28, 2017)

The Haileys said:


> Nice trip report! We're flying out March 16 for a three island hopper vacation - Oahu, Big Island, then Kauai.



Your going to have a full plate, make sure you set aside some time to just enjoy and be on island time.


----------



## The Haileys (Feb 28, 2017)

slip said:


> Your going to have a full plate, make sure you set aside some time to just enjoy and be on island time.



Definitely. We're also Disney junkies, and have had some rather wild trips there lately (and coming up ... geez, I am insane!) so this is going to be much more laid back. Our plan is - Oahu, lots of activities. We're only there 5 days, but we want to cram several things in: Pearl, Diamond Head, Hanama Bay, Kualoa Ranch, maybe PCC. Big Island - only a couple things planned, swim/snorkel with the mantas, and a volcano trip. Then Kauai - a sunset cruise for my birthday, and a luau for our anniversary, and lots of lazy by the pool or on the beach, or spur of the moment stuff.


----------



## slip (Feb 28, 2017)

That sounds like a great plan. Hope you can get the he PCC in, we really enjoyed our time there.


----------



## gnipgnop (Mar 2, 2017)

I hope your dinner cruise isn't cancelled.  We did that trip on Captain Andy's Southern Star dinner cruise and it was wonderful.  He used the boat's motor to get us to the Napali Coast and after dinner, turned the motor off,  set up the sail and we returned with the catamaran sailing back to Port Alan as the sun was setting.  It was truly amazing.  Enjoy your time on Kauai.


----------



## MLR (Mar 6, 2017)

slip said:


> You're going to love it. Where are you staying?


We will be spending two weeks at Lawai Beach Resort - one week in the Coral bldg., one week in the Banyon bldg. Looking for a third week now :0) Anyone have anything? Does not have to be at Lawai Beach.

Sorry, I have not checked in for a while.


----------



## slip (Mar 6, 2017)

What dates do you need? LBR is great, nice location.


----------

